
Watson's Creator Wants to Teach AI a New Trick: Common Sense - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.com/story/watsons-creator-teach-ai-new-trick-common-sense/
======
rfreytag
Article should have mentioned Cyc
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyc)) as an
important attempt at common-sense reasoning.

~~~
dublin
Absolutely agree - this is what Doug Lenat and the Cyc team have spent 30
years building - Doug had the foresight to realize that regardless of how
"smart" an AI is, if it doesn't know about how things relate in the real
world, it can't possibly act as smart as even a young child. "Common sense" is
surprisingly difficult to encode, as it means understanding and internalizing
a scary number of cause and effect relationships, as well as broad general
knowledge about the world, people, language, etc.

